# Angioplasty  procedure codes



## kumeena (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello everyone

Please verify and let me know the correct answer for following question

PTCA of the left anterior descending artery with insertion of stent and PTCA with atherectomy of the right coronary artery

1)92980-LD,92995-RC
2)92982-LD,92980-LD,92996-RC
3)92980-LD,92996 RC
4)92980-LD,92981-RD

My answer is #1

Thank you for your time to review this for me


----------



## deeva456 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello,

#1 is correct.

Dolores, CPC-CCC


----------



## Jess1125 (Mar 4, 2010)

Wouldn't it be #3?

92980-LD
92996-RC for additional vessel

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## smithan (Mar 4, 2010)

*Anna Smith, CPC, CMHVI, Lewiston, Maine*

Yes, # 1 is correct


----------



## Jess1125 (Mar 4, 2010)

But you can't bill 2 single vessel codes. One has to be "additional vessel".

92980 and 92995 are both single vessel.

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## dpeoples (Mar 5, 2010)

kumeena said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Please verify and let me know the correct answer for following question
> 
> ...



I would use #3
92980 LD is the primary procedure...
92996 RC is the additional vessel treated...
see the notes under the codes in the CPT book.

HTH


----------



## skildare (Mar 8, 2010)

I vote for #1.  Atherectomy is being performed in the right coronary only.  The way I read the CPT, 92996 would be for atherectomy performed in subsequent vessels.  Only one vessel is being treated with this so it would be incorrect to use 92996.  Umm..hope that made sense!


----------



## dpumford (Mar 9, 2010)

I have to agree with #3.  If you read under the code 92996, it states to use in conjunction with 92980, 92982, or 92995.  Every seminar I have went to also has stated that this is the correct way to code for the 2nd intervention.  Even though it may be a different vessel they still consider it an additonal vessel.  May not seem right but that is how it is to be done


----------



## armymomryan (Dec 6, 2010)

The correct answer IS #3

CCI edit tells us "under NO circumstances" can we bill 92980 and 92995 together, 92995 is a column 2 code for 92980, therefore it cannot be #1.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Dec 7, 2010)

uh oh,
 I really cant believe this. The correct answer is #3!


----------

